# Democrat Senators wants to block Microsoft and Activision Merger



## SG854 (Apr 2, 2022)

Bernie Sanders, Elizabeth Warren, Cory Booker & Sheldon Whitehouse want's FTC to block Microsoft's $68.7 billion Activision merger.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 2, 2022)

She's just an opportunist and tries to ride this trendy wagon, makes me think she's looking for getting bribed...... ops lobbied!


----------



## Viri (Apr 2, 2022)

Where the fuck were they when Disney was buying shit left and right? They should have blocked T-Mobile from buying Sprint! We went from 5 mobile carriers to 3 in less than 10 years.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 2, 2022)

Does Bernie Sanders have stock in Sony?


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2022)

Viri said:


> Where the fuck were they when Disney was buying shit left and right? They should have blocked T-Mobile from buying Sprint! We went from 5 mobile carriers to 3 in less than 10 years.


They tried? 

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/02/12...tration-to-reject-sprint-t-mobile-merger.html



> A group of seven Democratic U.S. senators and independent Senator Bernie Sanders on Tuesday urged the Justice Department and Federal Communications Commission to reject the proposed $26 billion merger between T-Mobile US and Sprint.
> The senators noted that the four largest wireless carriers including AT&T and Verizon Communications control 98 percent of the market. "Antitrust regulators around the world have consistently blocked four-to-three mergers in the mobile and telecommunications industry, and those who have allowed such mergers have lived to regret it," they wrote.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 2, 2022)

Viri said:


> Where the fuck were they when Disney was buying shit left and right? They should have blocked T-Mobile from buying Sprint! We went from 5 mobile carriers to 3 in less than 10 years.


They fought against those mergers, I'll look it up for proof if you insist


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 2, 2022)

I do think she means well, but monopolies and misconduct are two different things. I think they should be tackled separately. 

I thought they would get some push back, but I wasn't expecting this much.


----------



## Viri (Apr 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> They tried?
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/02/12...tration-to-reject-sprint-t-mobile-merger.html





yuyuyup said:


> They fought against those mergers, I'll look it up for proof if you insist


Good.


----------



## Shubshub (Apr 4, 2022)

Not sure of the logic that the Conditions would get worse
When Microsoft would have gone in knowing about all these Lawsuits
Would be stupid to not be expected to do something about it


----------



## Xzi (Apr 4, 2022)

Yeah I'm not following the logic here.  ActiBlizzard's problems mostly come from the top down, and with the merger Microsoft can give the boot to all the upper-management shitheads like Bobby Kotick.  Additionally, Activision-Blizzard games would be made available on more platforms rather than remaining exclusive to Bnet.  Seems like the opposite of consolidating into a monopoly.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 4, 2022)

With all the problems facing our country going on right now, these stupid cocksuckers choose this to focus on. Our tax money and public servants at work, people.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 4, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> With all the problems facing our country going on right now, these stupid cocksuckers choose this to focus on. Our tax money and public servants at work, people.


Failure to enforce anti-trust laws is a major problem in this country though, just not in this particular scenario.  And the biggest hurdle to getting anything done remains the Senate where Republicans retain a majority thanks to Manchin and Sinema.  The marijuana decriminalization bill that just passed the House is DOA in the Senate, for example.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Apr 4, 2022)

I think this is part of a bigger issue in which a team of old and conceptually out of touch politicians trying to step in to stop something because they cannot see the bigger picture other than "one big company eating another big company". Ignoring the fact that one of those companies has been falling apart for years now and without a form of acquisition to change the management and structure of the company it will not survive to see the next decade otherwise. Essentially blocking this acquisition is intentionally letting ActiBlizz and its employees suffer more in the long run all because its somehow better than letting MS become a bigger company.

Thats just ass backwards logic. Also with that speaking where are they at with a foreign company (Sony) buying out an American studio (Bungie) ? I guess that somehow is better?


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 4, 2022)

What an idiotic take. Microsoft is consistently one of the best employee-reviewed workplaces and would be ideal to sort out the problems at Activision.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2022)

I am ok with this. Microsoft is trying to make another monopoly and that needs to be stopped. Microsoft already has a history of anti-trust violations and I am not shocked they are trying this shit again in a different market.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 6, 2022)

Could we not be in favor of monopolistic bullshit for a change? I don't see a downside to this happening.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 6, 2022)

so uh where's sony in this? does foreign companies get special treatment?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> Could we not be in favor of monopolistic bullshit for a change? I don't see a downside to this happening.


In what sense would absorbing ActiBlizzard actually make Microsoft a monopoly though?  They came in third in the console race last generation, and Valve is far more dominant in the PC gaming space than MS.  Additionally, they've pledged to keep ActiBlizzard IPs multi-platform, just as Sony did with Bungie.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 6, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Failure to enforce anti-trust laws is a major problem in this country though, just not in this particular scenario.  And the biggest hurdle to getting anything done remains the Senate where Republicans retain a majority thanks to Manchin and Sinema.  The marijuana decriminalization bill that just passed the House is DOA in the Senate, for example.


you do realize who funded this so called criminalization of weed in the first place big tobacco ofc even though studies repetivly show smoknig/chewing tobacco causes cancer and weed doesn't (just alt's the state of mind) I bet weeds medicianal benifets were known long before just 5 years ago when this whole medical weed thing started, pills poison your liver overtime it's fact and pretty sure big pharma embargoed the medical weed research for at least a decade prior


----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> you do realize who funded this so called criminalization of weed in the first place big tobacco ofc even though studies repetivly show smoknig/chewing tobacco causes cancer and weed doesn't (just alt's the state of mind) I bet weeds medicianal benifets were known long before just 5 years ago when this whole medical weed thing started, pills poison your liver overtime it's fact and pretty sure big pharma embargoed the medical weed research for at least a decade prior


Yeah and it's mostly the tobacco and alcohol industries funding the opposition to legalization now, as well.  Probably a discussion for another thread, though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 6, 2022)

Xzi said:


> In what sense would absorbing ActiBlizzard actually make Microsoft a monopoly though?  They came in third in the console race last generation, and Valve is far more dominant in the PC gaming space than MS.  Additionally, they've pledged to keep ActiBlizzard IPs multi-platform, just as Sony did with Bungie.



It wouldn't hurt for them to at least remove the cancer in Activision first


----------



## Valwinz (Apr 6, 2022)

time to see the usual bootlickers here spin this one


----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> It wouldn't hurt for them to at least remove the cancer in Activision first


Well yeah, the concern here seems to be mostly about workplace culture, but Activision's problems all come from the top down.  There's almost zero chance that Microsoft would keep any of the problematic upper-management on staff, as MS would want to fill those positions with their own people.  We already know that Bobby Kotick is gone if this merger goes through.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Apr 6, 2022)

Oh, boy it's the Native Indian. Oh wait, she's actually European. lol


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2022)

Xzi said:


> In what sense would absorbing ActiBlizzard actually make Microsoft a monopoly though?  They came in third in the console race last generation, and Valve is far more dominant in the PC gaming space than MS.  Additionally, they've pledged to keep ActiBlizzard IPs multi-platform, just as Sony did with Bungie.


That's kind of why they would make a monopoly. Microsoft has a long history of buying its way to the top by either buying out every other company or making deals that snuff out competitors. This is literally how they acquired market dominance in the PC market and PC gaming. Buying out a company like Activision would allow them to have market dominance over the FPS market, MMO market, and many others. As well, it would give them power over yet another big publisher and development studio. Even if they pledge to respect the company, it doesn't change the fact that they are trying yet again to make a monopoly.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Buying out a company like Activision would allow them to have market dominance over the FPS market, MMO market, and many others.


I don't see it.  CoD isn't the dominant force it once was, F2P shooters have basically taken over that segment of the market (Fortnite, Apex Legends, Valorant).  WoW is also losing subscribers at almost the same rate FFXIV is gaining them.



The Catboy said:


> As well, it would give them power over yet another big publisher and development studio. Even if they pledge to respect the company, it doesn't change the fact that they are trying yet again to make a monopoly.


Are they really trying for that though, or are they just trying to make more money via publishing?  Both Sony and Microsoft have been on a buying spree lately precisely because the gaming landscape is changing and exclusivity is dying out.  30% of every ActiBlizzard game sold on Playstation would go to Sony, and 30% of every Bungie game sold on Xbox would go to Microsoft.

Also, if we think about ActiBlizzard's prospects in the long term, things are looking quite grim.  If Microsoft doesn't buy them now, their value will tank, and it's possible that somebody even worse (EA) buys them out for pennies.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I don't see it.  CoD isn't the dominant force it once was, F2P shooters have basically taken over that segment of the market (Fortnite, Apex Legends, Valorant).  WoW is also losing subscribers at almost the same rate FFXIV is gaining them.
> 
> 
> Are they really trying for that though, or are they just trying to make more money via publishing?  Both Sony and Microsoft have been on a buying spree lately precisely because the gaming landscape is changing and exclusivity is dying out.  30% of every ActiBlizzard game sold on Playstation would go to Sony, and 30% of every Bungie game sold on Xbox would go to Microsoft.
> ...


CoD is still one of the best-selling FPS games on the market, even with the current threats from other games. The player base may be increasing for other games but sales are still pretty strong in the terms of units sold. This would also be comparing games being sold vs games downloaded for free. Although I wouldn't doubt if Fortnite was making more in microtransactions compared to CoD, that's kind of getting into the weeds of the point I am trying to get at. FFXIV's success seems kind of more recent compared to the market dominance that has been WoW for over 18 years. FFXIV is defiantly a threat but it's an extremely recent threat to WoW. Highkey though, I am glad to see FFXIV just kind of randomly came back to life. The issue though is how many publishers and developers are being bought out and shrinking the market. Even though there are many small and independent ones out there, the larger publishers that often publish for these teams are shrinking with these buyouts. Even if given independence, the companies owning them are still expanding massively and shrinking the market. Sony buying everything out isn't ok either. This is starting to feel like the Big 3 of cable in the US, the only reason that it's not seen as a monopoly is that there's an illusion of choice.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 6, 2022)

Xzi said:


> If Microsoft doesn't buy them now, their value will tank, and it's possible that somebody even worse (EA) buys them out for pennies.


If Microsoft is blocked due to monopoly concerns, wouldn't EA lose out on buying them all for the exact same reason? I feel like they would be force to sell to different companies in parts.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> CoD is still one of the best-selling FPS games on the market, even with the current threats from other games. The player base may be increasing for other games but sales are still pretty strong in the terms of units sold. This would also be comparing games being sold vs games downloaded for free. Although I wouldn't doubt if Fortnite was making more in microtransactions compared to CoD, that's kind of getting into the weeds of the point I am trying to get at. FFXIV's success seems kind of more recent compared to the market dominance that has been WoW for over 18 years. FFXIV is defiantly a threat but it's an extremely recent threat to WoW. Highkey though, I am glad to see FFXIV just kind of randomly came back to life.


Well, my point is that just about all of ActiBlizzard's IPs are on a downward trajectory with no chance of recovery if they remain their own entity.  They're going to get bought out by _somebody_ for that reason, and I'd much rather it be Microsoft than EA or Epic, who would undoubtedly keep games exclusive to their individual platforms. I also don't believe either of them would properly or fully address the culture of workplace harassment at ActiBlizz.



The Catboy said:


> This is starting to feel like the Big 3 of cable in the US, the only reason that it's not seen as a monopoly is that there's an illusion of choice.


Eh the industry isn't nearly that bad yet.  I'd say some consolidation was inevitable within AAA studios as the costs of developing AAA games continue to skyrocket.  The indie scene has always and will always be infinitely more diverse, but we're still not anywhere close to Coke versus Pepsi.  Capcom, FromSoft, Valve, Respawn, Rocksteady, Larian, Techland, Rockstar, CDPR, Firaxis, Kojima Productions, Remedy, Bandai Namco, Koei Tecmo...just a few of the studios I can name off the top of my head that aren't going anywhere any time soon.



KingVamp said:


> If Microsoft is blocked due to monopoly concerns, wouldn't EA lose out on buying them all for the exact same reason? I feel like they would be force to sell to different companies in parts.


Depends on whether EA is determined to have just as large a market share as Microsoft or not.  I think they could successfully argue that they are not that big.  After all, they don't own a third of the console market.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 6, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Well, my point is that just about all of ActiBlizzard's IPs are on a downward trajectory with no chance of recovery if they remain their own entity.  They're going to get bought out by _somebody_ for that reason, and I'd much rather it be Microsoft than EA or Epic, who would undoubtedly keep games exclusive to their individual platforms. I also don't believe either of them would properly or fully address the culture of workplace harassment at ActiBlizz.
> 
> 
> Eh the industry isn't nearly that bad yet.  I'd say some consolidation was inevitable within AAA studios as the costs of developing AAA games continue to skyrocket.  The indie scene has always and will always be infinitely more diverse, but we're still not anywhere close to Coke versus Pepsi.  Capcom, FromSoft, Valve, Respawn, Rocksteady, Larian, Techland, Rockstar, CDPR, Firaxis, Kojima Productions, Remedy, Bandai Namco, Koei Tecmo...just a few of the studios I can name off the top of my head that aren't going anywhere any time soon.
> ...



Do you believe they will make their IP available to all consoles and not Xbox only?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> Do you believe they will make their IP available to all consoles and not Xbox only?


Yeah they've already stated as much.  I believe them because that has indeed been their strategy for the last several years now, and stuff like CoD will always make more money as a multi-platform IP.


----------



## Cortador (Apr 6, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Yeah they've already stated as much.  I believe them because that has indeed been their strategy for the last several years now, and stuff like CoD will always make more money as a multi-platform IP.



Indeed, the gaming landscape is a lot different than what it used to be.

Even Sony themselves are tipping their toes now allowing their PlayStation Studios' MLB The Show to be released on other platforms (Switch and Xbox).


----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2022)

Cortador said:


> Indeed, the gaming landscape is a lot different than what it used to be.
> 
> Even Sony themselves are tipping their toes now allowing their PlayStation Studios' MLB The Show to be released on other platforms (Switch and Xbox).


Not to mention porting a bunch of their games to PC.  Sony's down to basically just Spider-Man as a true exclusive.


----------



## Kurt91 (Apr 6, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> Do you believe they will make their IP available to all consoles and not Xbox only?


Don't forget that Microsoft bought Bethesda, and has already promised that future Bethesda games will continue to be multi-platform.

Microsoft bought Mojang, and last time I checked, Minecraft for Switch and PS5 exists. (Okay, to be 100% honest, I don't have a PS5 and so never looked into the library. Still, Minecraft is on nearly as many systems as Skyrim and DOOM.)


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 6, 2022)

I think they (or at least Warren) are doing the right thing, but for the wrong reason. 

As stated everywhere, the atmosphere in Activision needs to go. But that's a problem in and of itself. If the merge really breaks antitrust laws - and while perhaps not as clear as other cases, i still believe it's very good its getting scrutinized - that simply isn't an excuse. 

Heck... It could even lead to some perverse effects (A and B want to merge but it would form a Monopoly, so "the left" would block it. But if A then adopts some sexual harassment and /or other bad work environment place reputation, they can sell it as '... But after the merge, B will ensure these issues get fixed, so it's good for everyone'). 

Also... Is it me, or are the rightwing gbatempers being extra stupid here? 
If these were unknown people rather than Warren or Sanders, these clowns would have no idea what their opinion on the matter should be, but thanks to fox droning them into "Warren=Sanders=bad", they just parrot stupid personal insults instead of, y'know, have an actual opinion on the news.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 6, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Also... Is it me, or are the rightwing gbatempers being extra stupid here?
> If these were unknown people rather than Warren or Sanders, these clowns would have no idea what their opinion on the matter should be, but thanks to fox droning them into "Warren=Sanders=bad", they just parrot stupid personal insults instead of, y'know, have an actual opinion on the news.


Not as dumb as the infinite stupidity from the gbatemp leftwingers  present on a daily basis, if you wanna go there. I wouldn't have said anything, but of course, someone always has to start unnecessary shit.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 6, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Not as dumb as the infinite stupidity from the gbatemp leftwingers  present on a daily basis, if you wanna go there. I wouldn't have said anything, but of course, someone always has to start unnecessary shit.


Yup. Thanks for further illustrating my point. That's the sort of stuff i was talking about.


----------



## Tsukiru (Apr 6, 2022)

I thought I remembered Kotick or someone remaining but I guess he's expected to stepdown. Most of me really doesn't care about the big names as long as the employees don't have to deal with more bull.



Taleweaver said:


> Also... Is it me, or are the rightwing gbatempers being extra stupid here?
> If these were unknown people rather than Warren or Sanders, these clowns would have no idea what their opinion on the matter should be, but thanks to fox droning them into "Warren=Sanders=bad", they just parrot stupid personal insults instead of, y'know, have an actual opinion on the news.





Marc_78065 said:


> Oh, boy it's the Native Indian. Oh wait, she's actually European. lol


I mean this has very little to do with the actual topic besides parroting the One Thing about One Person.


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2022)

Hoo boy, here we go again.


----------

